

Chicago Police to airbnb host: please don't bring whites to hood - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/chicago-police-to-airbnb-host-no-whites-in-black-neighborhoo.html

======
pilom
They eventually cite her for not having a business license. I honestly don't
know who has the better chances on that in court. Does AirBnB have a policy
about that?

~~~
warpdude
Well, the law is on her side, since her listing is owner-occupied and thus
does not qualify as a vacation rental. Only vacation rentals need a business
license.

------
trueblueponies
couldn't agree more.

